# Album in Website integrieren



## Lauchi87 (14. Sep 2009)

Ich hab folgendes vor und von Programmieren eher wenig Ahnung und von Java gar keine. Sollte jedoch nicht das schwerste sein, ich weiß eben nur nicht wie es geht.

Gesucht ist ein Codeschnipsel, den ich auf dieser Contentseite einfüge: All Inches Karlsruhe e.V. BMX und MTB Dirt in Karlsruhe  Standbilder der mir dann aus den Ordnern mit Bildern, die ich auf dem Webspace habe, alben kreiert, mit eben den Fotos drin, die der jeweilige Ordner enthält. Es soll am Ende dann so aussehen, dass das erste Bild als Miniaturansicht erscheint und wenn man es anklickt, der Bildschirm verdunkelt wird und diese Java-Foto-Slideshow-schieß-mich-tot losgeht. Ihr wisst sicher was ich meine, ich hab nur leider zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie, dass ich sowas hinkriegen würde :/ 
Kann mir da einer unter die Arme greifen?


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2009)

Was du meinst ist sicherlich JavaScript. Google doch mal nach JavaScript Gallery. Sollte das sein, was du suchst. Alternativ kann ich dir Flash Components - FlashDen empfehlen. Da gibts alles mögliche (auch Gallerien) als Flash. Und der Preis ist bei meist hoher Qualität sehr, sehr günstig  !


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2009)

*verschoben*


----------

